# Cartersville, Ga. show



## Willjo (Jul 10, 2017)

Sat. July 22,2017


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2017)

I`ve been lucky enough to have actually held that Redstone on the left in the ad. No picture can do it justice.


----------



## dtala (Jul 11, 2017)

Nic, I was attending a knap-in near Selma Al four years ago. First day I was talking to a bunch right where the booths started when an old local man came up and asked if anyone could id a point for him. He had an eight inch perfect Redstone in his pocket. Said he found it maybe 40 years ago near Selma. Nicest point I ever held for sure. Looked just like the one you are talking about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2017)

It could possibly be it, Troy. It is a mighty fine point.


----------



## Willjo (Jul 11, 2017)

Shows usually end around 3:00 pm so come early


----------



## Willjo (Jul 17, 2017)

This weekend


----------



## Willjo (Jul 22, 2017)

It was a good show, met some nice people and saw neat artifacts


----------



## BornNRaised (Aug 29, 2017)

Missed it    been busy


----------

